# West Point Cadet: Texting while marching



## Beagle (May 25, 2016)

At about the 50 sec mark you'll see a cadet texting while marching.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153524031556232


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 25, 2016)

BWAHAHAHA !

She better hope not.


----------



## Beagle (May 25, 2016)

Must be getting directions on the map app.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 26, 2016)

HA
HA
HA
HA
HA
HA

Nasty all the way.


----------



## Brill (May 26, 2016)

Pinterest


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 26, 2016)

I Googled "Texting C..." and "cadet" came right up as an autofill.  All the main players have picked up on this.  Fox, Cnn, etc.

She was marching to her graduation ceremony - Of course "the internet" is outraged, but when isn't it these days?    My only comment is this, where is the personal self discipline?  

Personal story, it has been nearly 25 years but I still remember marching from the baracks to the parade ground for Marine Corps graduation.  I had to sneeze so bad, but I nearly gave myself a stroke trying to suppress that SOB.
To be fair, that was probably less to do with self-discipline and more to do with fear.  Fear of being singled out by a Drill Instructor for being an undisciplined recruit who would sneeze near the enemy and get all my buddies....yada...yada...yada.

Obviously she had no such fear of being undisciplined in ranks.  That disappoints me for some reason.

The only thing that could make this better is if it turned out she was one of the women who make the "black power" fist.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 26, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Obviously she had no such fear of being undisciplined in ranks.  That disappoints me for some reason.



Officers set the standard; that's why this disappoints me.

Say she's a PL walking with her platoon that's being marched to the DFAC, and the soldiers see her texting along the way. 

Guess what at least one troop will eventually be tuned up for doing in formation on the way to the chow hall in the near future?  :wall::wall:


This Cadet will at least serve as a fine example to her peers that Os live their lives under a fish eye lens.  I trust she will shake off the internet hate, learn, and drive on.


----------



## Gunz (May 26, 2016)

Text:

"OMG, I left my beer and pot on my bunk. LOL."


----------



## Etype (May 30, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Itrust she will shake off the internet hate, learn, and drive on.


Because kids are so resilient these days...


----------



## DocIllinois (May 30, 2016)

Etype said:


> Because kids are so resilient these days...



Ya gotta keep hope alive!

And feelings-shattering ass chewings by higher enlisted leadership when a junior PL/Ensign falls on her face like this in the operational force.  Keep those alive, too.


----------

